# looking for pack goat rentals in ca



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Im looking for some rental goats in N. ca preferably. I would like to take a little trip.


----------



## imported_michelle (Jun 11, 2009)

Shasta Pack Goat Club has its monthly meeting the 2nd. Thursday of every month at the Enterprise Health Foods store in Redding, Ca. You can email me for further information.


----------

